
How I bought an IPhone 5 for 90$ using Python (2013) - vanhodji
https://medium.com/@luismig11034821/how-i-bought-an-iphone-5-for-90-using-python-8bee68dbf6ef#.q26znnamr
======
Tomte
"I am not particularly proud"

Still, he's bragging about it.

No, it's not criminal. Not even illegal.

But it means I wouldn't ever want to do anything with the author.

